
Schumpeter's Gale: The Upside of Layoffs - packym
https://notboring.substack.com/p/schumpeters-gale
======
packym
There have been so many layoffs over the past few weeks, and so much of the
coverage has rightly focused on the downside for the people impacted. I wanted
to write a more optimistic take.

I studied Joseph Schumpeter and the Mickey Mouse Club and came to the
conclusion that being laid off could be the best thing to happen to many
recently ex-employees of high-growth startups.

I would love to hear your thoughts, and if you know someone who would find an
optimistic take on the situation helpful, share away.

